# Dove season



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Won't be long and it will be dove breasts on the grill! I love hunting these little buggers and love eating them more. Anyone else around here take some time in early September to get after these fast flying birds?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Yep, can't wait until Sunday! :thumb:


----------



## bang-splash-yum (Sep 25, 2012)

Not sure if its possible to explain over this or not, but how to you guys clean your doves? I thought about starting to hunt them this year, but cant imagine you get very much meat off of them, unless there is a special way to clean them.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

bang-splash-yum said:


> Not sure if its possible to explain over this or not, but how to you guys clean your doves? I thought about starting to hunt them this year, but cant imagine you get very much meat off of them, unless there is a special way to clean them.


I break the wing bones as close to the body as possible then simply pull the breast out. I usually fillet the breast halves off the breast bone and you end up with 2 boneless strips about 1-1/2" x 2-1/2" that absolutely melt in your mouth! Yeah it takes a few doves to make a meal, but they are the best table fare you can get.

Dove poppers: Take a jalapeno pepper, split in half lengthwise, de-seed it then fill with cream cheese. Place a piece of dove breast over the cheese and wrap with a half strip of bacon. Cook on grill until bacon is done. Serve with your favorite adult beverage!


----------

